# Advice for Tren cycle



## tcotroneo (Sep 15, 2007)

29 yrs old
under 10% bf
220lbs, 5'11
15 years training
5+ cycles in the past

It about time to put in my order.. I need help deciding what to run with tren acetate for my summer cycle next year.  I was thinking about stacking tren with winstrol..

tren 3 times a week at 75mg/ml
winstrol 50mg/ml every other day
HCG 2 times a week (250 iu)
I also have a 10cc bottle of masteron that i wanted to use..

I left any type of test out because last winter i stacked 500mg a week of test enanthate and tren 3 times a week at 75mg/ml and had bad acne post cycle for 2.5 months.. Test is just not well tolerated by me..  I have done tren several times.. By itself once and once with anavar and have had no side effects..


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Sep 16, 2007)

Most would tell you to add test, if your set on not using it, with the following supplies that you listed, a good cutter is tren, eq, and winstrol... You will be shut down after a few weeks, so IMO why not run a low dose of test along with your cycle.


----------



## tcotroneo (Sep 16, 2007)

U say shut down.. But all steroids, even test shut down your natural production of test, so why would i need to run it?  I will include HCG in my cycle in low dosages..  Isn't HCG better at mimicing natural testosterone production and keeping the testies from shrinking..


----------



## IRONBULL05 (Sep 16, 2007)

tcotroneo said:


> U say shut down.. But all steroids, even test shut down your natural production of test, so why would i need to run it?  I will include HCG in my cycle in low dosages..  Isn't HCG better at mimicing natural testosterone production and keeping the testies from shrinking..



Thats right,all(or most) shut you down.Thats why you run the test.To compensate for your body no longer making it.This will make the neg sides way less.

HGG does help,but it will not take the place of it.


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 17, 2007)

Is it long ester masteron or dost prop? What concentration? Is it tren acetate? You can make a nice stack with tren and dost prop and no winny.


----------



## 19-chief (Sep 17, 2007)

Pirate! said:


> Is it long ester masteron or dost prop? What concentration? Is it tren acetate? You can make a nice stack with tren and dost prop and no winny.


yup, the masty could serve as your androgen. but i would still run them 1:1:1, test, tren, mast for a cutter.


----------



## tcotroneo (Sep 17, 2007)

The masteron i have is drostanolona propionato..  100mg/ml Stallion Labs.. I have one 10cc bottle. The tren i have is homemade tren acetate 100mg/ml. I don't get it?  Why is everyone so pro-testosterone in every cycle..  Is it really necessary?  

If i ran the tren and the masteron.  I can get more masteron if needed.. Considering it should be taken every 3 days.  Would a good cycle be:

tren acetate 100mg/ml  3 times a week
masteron 100mg/ml 3 times a week
HCG 250 IU's a week in two shots
Then i could take both shots (tren and masteron) on the same day.. Like Mon, Wed, Sat.


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 17, 2007)

I think you will get the results you are looking for from that cycle. Should be very dry and strong. I personally wouldn't cycle without test for many reasons, but I respect that other's choose to do so. You may want to just do those doses every other day, instead of 3 times a week. This cycle will be hard enough on your joints without adding winny.


----------



## tcotroneo (Sep 18, 2007)

I know that alot of people run tren EOD but i get good results from 3 times a week so i don't think i need to add any more dosages.. Here is my cycle

Week 1-10 tren acetate 100mg/ml  3 times a week
Week 1-10 masteron 100mg/ml  3 times a week
Week 1-9 HCG 250IU  2 times a week

PCT:  Would start 3 days after last shot.. I was thinking of using Toremifene this time around.. How much should i take and for how long??


----------

